# Faxing Berlin



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Berlin Hauptbahnhof*

*Berlin Hauptbahnhof
*


> Berlin Hauptbahnhof (English: Berlin Central Station) is the main railway station in Berlin, Germany.It came into full operation two days after a ceremonial opening on 26 May 2006. It is located on the site of the historic Lehrter Bahnhof, and until it opened as a main line station, it was a stop on the Berlin S-Bahn suburban railway temporarily named Berlin Hauptbahnhof–Lehrter Bahnhof. The station is operated by DB Station&Service, a subsidiary of Deutsche Bahn AG, and is classified as a Category 1 station, one of 21 in Germany and four in Berlin, the others being Berlin Gesundbrunnen, Berlin Südkreuz and Berlin Ostbahnhof.


More info:

```
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Berlin_Hauptbahnhof
```


Berlin Hauptbahnhof by aethers7, on Flickr


Berlin Hauptbahnhof by aethers7, on Flickr


Berlin Hauptbahnhof by aethers7, on Flickr


Berlin Hauptbahnhof by aethers7, on Flickr​


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Inside the Berlin Hauptbahnhof*

I have to say ... this Central Train Station gives a very very good first impression of Berlin!

I was pretty amazed when taking the train from Munich (München).


Berlin Hauptbahnhof by aethers7, on Flickr


Berlin Hauptbahnhof by aethers7, on Flickr


Berlin Hauptbahnhof by aethers7, on Flickr


Berlin Hauptbahnhof by aethers7, on Flickr​


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*A few more of the Berlin Hauptbahnhof*


Berlin Hauptbahnhof by aethers7, on Flickr


Berlin Hauptbahnhof by aethers7, on Flickr


Berlin Hauptbahnhof by aethers7, on Flickr


Berlin Hauptbahnhof by aethers7, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates and well done


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Fernsehturm Berlin & Marienkirche*


Berlin, Germany by aethers7, on Flickr


Berlin, Germany by aethers7, on Flickr


Berlin, Germany by aethers7, on Flickr​


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Bellevue Palace, Berlin*


Bellevue Palace, Berlin by aethers7, on Flickr​


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*Carillon in Berlin-Tiergarten*


Carillon in Berlin-Tiergarten by aethers7, on Flickr


Carillon in Berlin-Tiergarten by aethers7, on Flickr​


> The Carillon in Berlin-Tiergarten is located in a freestanding 42m-tall tower next to the House of World Cultures (Haus der Kulturen der Welt), near the Chancellery in the northeastern part of Berlin's central Tiergarten park. It is a large, manually played concert instrument, comprising 68 bells weighing a total of 48 metric tonnes (almost 106,000 lbs.) connected to a keyboard spanning 5½ fully chromatic octaves; the largest bell weighs 7.8 tonnes (almost 17,200 lbs.). The carillonneur sits in a playing cabin in the middle of the bells and plays with his fists and feet on a baton-and-pedal keyboard. The purely mechanical action makes it possible to play all dynamic gradations, from very soft to very loud.


More info: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carillon_in_Berlin-Tiergarten


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Berlin :cheers:


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

*World Clock (Alexanderplatz)*

World Clock (Alexanderplatz) by aethers7, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photo update


----------



## Esteli-Esteli (Jul 28, 2021)

Germany is a place everyone should get to know, personally!


----------

